# Not all F1B's are curly!



## Morph

Looking after my friends cockapoo which is an F1B

She brought from here: 

http://www.breedersonline.co.uk/dog-breeder.asp?userid=4747

She met the mother, an F1 cockapoo and the dad, a poodle.



















Now with Darla (F1)


----------



## Janev1000

Just shows that with only a 1/4 cocker in the mix how you can still get a complete throwback. My breeder's first litter were F2's and one of her puppies was exactly like that, which is more expected in an F2 litter. Lovely looking dog!


----------



## JoJo

Ta Morph .. Lovely looking dog but looks just like a Cocker Spaniel with the short and straight coat.. this just confirms nothing is guaranteed in the mix when breeding .. Anything is possible in all mixes   

Are you enjoying having two dogs? Bet they are playing wonderfully together


----------



## wilfiboy

Lovely boy but not a curl in sight [email protected] almost guess he was back crossed to a cocker x


----------



## lady amanda

Very cute wow grandfather effect in full force


----------



## wellerfeller

Dee123 has Milo, he is a very cocker looking F1, which is abit unusual too


----------



## Dee123

Really unpredictable coat texture genealogy it seems! Reminds me of Milo when I got him though his coat was a bit longer but very straight as well. Coat has thickened a bit and got some waves in but in general he looks like a really small cocker spaniel. Mommy effect in this case!


----------



## S.Claire

Ah very interesting. What a gorgeous looking dog. I don't think you could ever get an ugly cockapoo! Thanks for sharing! xx


----------



## Rufini

Wow! Lovely looking doggie  I bet if I shaved Vincent right down he'd look like this! You can def see the cockapoo legs there 

They both look like they've had an arguement in the last photos!!!! Maybe Darla made a comment about the others fur!


----------



## colpa110

That's amazing... I would have NEVER thought it was a Cockapoo...
How old is he....will he get curlier?? Is is owner happy or disappointed he is not
shaggy??


----------



## lady amanda

looks more like a golden retriever cocker spaniel mix.


----------



## mandym

Gorgeous dog but i would question whether dad was actually a poodle,do they have any other boys on the premises?Looking at this lovely lad i would say he was back crossed to a cocker or another cockapoo. xxx


----------



## lady amanda

Here is a pic of Tyco! he is super sweet and 9 weeks old. He is a Cocker Spaneil Golden Retriever mix.


----------



## axl the cockerpoo

can she get her money back?


----------



## Dee123

Photo deleted.


----------



## Dee123

Well I wouldn't doubt he is a Cockapoo. The poo in him will come out later probably. Though Milo looks cocker I can definitely see some poo. His tail is also quite poodly


----------



## Morph

colpa110 said:


> That's amazing... I would have NEVER thought it was a Cockapoo...
> How old is he....will he get curlier?? Is is owner happy or disappointed he is not
> shaggy??


It's a she and the owner is more than happy with the dog and wouldn't change her for the world.

She is 4/5 months old and apparently the coat has got darker and a slight wave to it now.


----------



## Morph

axl the cockerpoo said:


> can she get her money back?


Don't quite get this question.

There is no proof she hasn't got what she paid for!

She saw the whole litter and mum and dad and picked out the straighter haired pup (there were 2 in the litter) from the litter.

If she could prove she has been mis-sold then I think she would ask for some money back. But she doesn't think (and isn't saying) she has been mis-sold It's a great little puppy.

I think it's why you won't ever have a true breed standard with these dogs, which is a good thing otherwise puppies start being killed because they don't conform to the 'standard'


----------



## mandym

Morph said:


> It's a she and the owner is more than happy with the dog and wouldn't change her for the world.
> 
> She is 4/5 months old and apparently the coat has got darker and a slight wave to it now.


wasnt the pic taken at your house recently? sorry i called her a he,oops x


----------



## Morph

JoJo said:


> Ta Morph .. Lovely looking dog but looks just like a Cocker Spaniel with the short and straight coat.. this just confirms nothing is guaranteed in the mix when breeding .. Anything is possible in all mixes
> 
> Are you enjoying having two dogs? Bet they are playing wonderfully together


Forgot how much hard work a puppy can be. Darla is a bit put out, due to the human attention not being 100% on her.

Think she has also forgotten she was just like her when she was a puppy and would pester all dogs to play with her. There's been a few teeth and curled lips the past couple of days.

But theyare both curled up together now after a long walk.


----------



## Morph

mandym said:


> wasnt the pic taken at your house recently? sorry i called her a he,oops x


Picture was taken last night. When I say 'now' I mean it's was even straighter and lighter when it was younger. Compared to the slight wave, which you can hardly see, it has currently.


----------



## Turi

Morph said:


> Looking after my friends cockapoo which is an F1B
> 
> She brought from here:
> 
> http://www.breedersonline.co.uk/dog-breeder.asp?userid=4747
> 
> She met the mother, an F1 cockapoo and the dad, a poodle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with Darla (F1)


This is where our puppy is from! We're going to meet the litter of four for the first time tomorrow and have the choice of 2 F1 girls. I know Anne has a Cockapoo herself that she breeds from so I'll probably meet this little one's Mummy. Can't wait!!!


----------



## RuthMill

Beautiful glossy girl!


----------



## Skyesdog

She is gorgeous!


----------



## TraceyT33

this is an interesting thread and one that holds close to my heart at the moment..... it is amazing how different the pups can turn out.... beautiful dog though and so nice to see this on the forum


----------



## KCsunshine

I love the variety of cockapoo looks, it's one of the best things about them...like forest gump says, life is like a box of chocolates, you never know which one you're going to get, lol!

I'm really excited to see how my cockapoo's coat turns out eventually.


----------



## JoJo

This thread should be called: *Not all Cockapoos are Curly!!!*

As we all know you can get flat, straight coats in any mix of cockapoo  

But after following many F1b litters this puppy on here is extremely flat coated .. may have been bred back to a Cocker Spaniel rather than a Poodle. Also I have recently seen adverts for this type of F1b mix (bred back to cocker) although I prefer the Poodle back breeding as it is 75% poodle therefore more chance of a curly or wavy texture which I adore  just personal choice I guess ...


----------



## francesjl

But underneath every curly 'poo is a straight one ! lol










with his new cut


----------



## RuthMill

Why would you want your money back? Honestly... A dog is not an object.


----------



## Very muddy

Oh my word! My Marvellous Monty is a F1B Broadreach Cockapoo. 15 weeks old on Tuesday. I wonder if they are related?! must be! 

Monty's Mum was a Cockapoo called Mable and his Dad was Hector as Archie got a bit tired! Anne was amazing and Monty is a superstar pup.

X


----------

